# Morcellation



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm having a problem finding any code or code set for

Total Abdominal Hysterectomy with Morcellation.
All the information i can find out there is for a Laproscopic Vaginal Hysterectomy.

Anyone have any information on the Total with Morcellation.

I have 58150 for the Hysterectomy, and i'm wondering if this is the only thing out there

Thanks in advance


----------



## preserene (Oct 26, 2010)

Morcellation means division of solid tissue (as a tumor) into pieces, followed by piecemeal removal.
The major surgery is TAH- which is 58150; ( whether the tomor there removed in piecemeal or in bulk, it makes no difference in reporting with 58150.

If it involved much more extensive work and time, can think of Mod-22 
 Hope this helps


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes thank you Very Much !!


----------

